# Question About Canon Power Shot A2300.



## kate47 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi. I am a complete beginner to the digital camera world. I hope this is not a stupid question. I just bought my camera and I'd like to find out how long the rechargeable battery lasts on a full charge. I like to take outdoor shots. If I have to carry the charger with me, it is difficult to find a place with an outlet to use.  Thanks.


----------

